# Please tell me your grandma and great grandmas names



## darcie

I've stolen this idea from the grandad thread because it had some really good unusual names. So please tell me your grandma and great grandma names x


----------



## Bex84

my grandma is Josephine, my lo is named after her, my other grandmother was Gladys, and my great grandmothers were Amelia and Mildred (not sure about the others as my dad did not know his grandmother and my other grandfather who I didn't know was bought up by his aunts)


----------



## modified

I've got a Margaret and a Jessie (was known by her middle name, Grace, though). I don't know about my husband :wacko:


----------



## Sarahcake

I've got June and Evelyn :)


----------



## DebbieF

My grandmas names were Cordella Gertrude & Frances

My DH grandmas are/were Mary & Pearl


----------



## kassiaethne

ruth


----------



## _Meep_

My grandmothers were/are Pamela Mary and Diana Valerie. Their mothers were Nellie and Sofy (like Sophie really, but she was Swiss-Austrian). One of my grandfather's mothers was called Kathleen Fanny (eek), but I don't know about the other, as that grandpa died before I was born and my grandma remarried.


----------



## Mummafrog

Ethel, Jolly and Lilith :)


----------



## mattison

Grandmas: Judith, Carol, Susan, Constance
Great-grandmas: Ruby, Dolores

All that I know :)


----------



## gingajewel

My nan was called iris but everyone called her Joan and my other nan was called Marie.


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe mummafrog!!


----------



## sophiedaphne

My grandmother's name on my mother's side was Shirley, and her mother was Yetta (LOL).

On my father's side, my grandmother's name was Hannah. No idea what her mother's name was.


----------



## darcie

Great names! I think it's really interesting how unusual some names are x


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

My grandmothers are Ann & Jennifer and my great Granny was Glenys xx


----------



## Mummafrog

Oh hey meepy! :hi:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Caroline (Carrie)
Carole-Ann

Great grandmothers:
Katherine (Kate)
Elsie


----------



## sbl

My granny's names are Mary and Bridget but everyone called her Delia. I have no idea why!
Dh's are Nancy and Marie.
My greatgrannys name that I actually remember was Catherine.


----------



## Eleanor ace

My Dad's birth mother was called Margaret, his (adoptive) mother was called Alice and my mums mother was Margaret Alice, funnily enough. Great grandmothers were Elizabeth and I don't know the others name.


----------



## MUMOF5

Madeleine and Iris, great Nan's were Rose, Lillian, Daisy and Lucy.


----------



## katherinegrey

My nan was called Phyllis, and my other nan was named Evelyn, my great nan's names were Annie and Lucy.


----------



## navywag

My nanas names were Dorothy and Mavis
great grandmas were
edwina (edie) and dora

hubbys were, Marion, Valerie and amy,,


----------



## JJKCB

Mary
Elizabeth
Patricia 
Joyce


----------



## Tasha

Mine were Dorothy and Ruth. DH's Patricia and Eileen. My great granny was Iris and she was one of 13 girls, they all had flower names.


----------



## AP

Violet and Isabella


----------



## MrsPoodle

My grandmas were Joyce and Vera. Hubby's were Doris and Ourania (greek). Great grandmas - the only one I know of mine is Ivy.


----------



## wannabemomy37

Beverly, Anne, Louise (low-eese), Camille (come-eel)


----------



## TTCabundle

My grandmas names are Joan and Eileen.

Great grandmas names were - Leena, Sarah and Esther x


----------



## MissRhead

My grandmothers where Beryl and Norma x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Tasha said:


> Mine were Dorothy and Ruth. DH's Patricia and Eileen. My great granny was Iris and she was one of 13 girls, they all had flower names.

I love Dorothy, we'd decided on Dorothy if this baby had been a girl but we were gonna call her Doris. It's a beautiful name. Love Iris too but not great with our surname lol :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Mine were Dorothy and Ruth. DH's Patricia and Eileen. My great granny was Iris and she was one of 13 girls, they all had flower names.
> 
> I love Dorothy, we'd decided on Dorothy if this baby had been a girl but we were gonna call her Doris. It's a beautiful name. Love Iris too but not great with our surname lol :wacko:Click to expand...

I love Dorothy too, it would of gone so well with your other LO's names. Doris is such a cute nickname! 

I love iris, especially with meaning rainbow. There is a famous singer/actress called iris (your surname) lol


----------



## jkbmah

mine are Vera and May. I love Evelyn


----------



## Leesy

Grandma's are Mavis Julia & Norma Charlotte. Don't know Greats..


----------



## Boo44

Oh I love old names!

My grandma was the eldest of 4 sisters so I will give you all their names:

Sylvia (my grandma, her middle name was Constance)
Iris
Audrey
Evelyn 

My paternal grandma was Martha 

I adore the names and if DS2 was a girl he was going to be Lily Martha after my grandma :) However he was a boy but we still gave an old name - Freddie &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## highhopes19

Nans and great nans :

My nans:
- Betty and Pauline

Great nans
- Elsie and Louisa 

Toms nans

- Molly and Betty


----------



## Coco Tutu

My grandmas are Martha (Greek) and Gertraude (German) and my DH's grandmas are Smaro (Greek) and Ioulia (Greek) which is the Greek version of Juliette :)


----------



## daneuse27

My grandmothers:
Rut (Ruth) 
Norma

Great grandmas:
Emma
Jenny


----------



## darcie

There a lot of Elsie's and that names really coming back in now x


----------



## Gesshoku

my grandmother's names are Barbara and Louise. my great grandmother was Anne.


----------



## sprite30

Grandmothers were priscilla Ann and Edith mae and my step grandmother was helen Ruth. My great grandmothers were Antonia, loise, florence and helen

Dh's grandmother was richarda


----------



## babypeanut25

Grama - Joanne 
Great Gramas - Norah and Lucia


----------



## Sarah lo

Grandmas: Mary and Margaret
Greats: Margaret again and Lillie

DHs grandmas were/are: monica and rosetta (where DD's middle name of Rose comes from)

If LO is a girl her middle name will be Lillie after my favourite grandma :)


----------



## xxmum2bexx

Margaret & Ada


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mine are Maxine, Mary, Clara(step gma), rebekah, Elsa, lillian and orilla. 
Dh are hazen and Ruth. I never met either so I don't know beyond that.


----------



## hongkongchick

Hubby's Grandma's name: Jeannie.


----------



## LittleMum

My Grans are/were Angela and Joan
Great Grans were Daisy and Beatrice


----------



## mordygordy

Valerie and Harriet (they called them Val and Ettie)


----------



## Butterball Ma

Dorothy, Mildred, Martha Anna (goes by Marty). Not much to chose from, I'm afraid. 

My mom is Sandee Jo, my ex-mil is Areatha Marie and current mil is Helen Ann.


----------



## rosepetals123

Mine are Dianne (RIP) and Sandra Jane. Great grandma was Dorothy. On DH's side (he only knows 1 grandmother) is Alexandra.


----------



## rosepetals123

Butterball Ma said:


> Dorothy, Mildred, Martha Anna (goes by Marty). Not much to chose from, I'm afraid.
> 
> My mom is Sandee Jo, my ex-mil is Areatha Marie and current mil is Helen Ann.

Heyyy we've got some similar names in our families! Haha. Sandra Jane and Sandee Jo! :winkwink: funny I didn't even see ur post before mine!


----------



## Babybug

Dorothy Anne
Barbara
Gladys
Sara
Anne.

I love old ladies names. Am campaigning for Elsie at the moment (if we are pink) but hubby hates it. I also love Lillian and Evelyn but he isnt keen :(


----------



## sheldonsmommy

My grandma was called Therese (francophone).

My nana is Ione. I don't know what their parents were named. 

Dh's grandmas were Lois and Audrey (the name I will use for any future girls)


----------



## BethHx

Iris May 
Annie Elsie
Polly Georgia

William Charles
Peter Donald

we are considering all of the above for this baby. Especially Iris as it is my great grandma Amanda, she's 90 in May x


----------



## KatyR

Daisy Irene and Minnie.


----------



## bump#1

My grandmas were called Alice Joyce and Marjorie Violet

My DH are called Mary and Elsie


----------



## Elizabean

My grandmothers are Ruth (my middle name) and Barbara, I only know 2 of my great grand mothers names, they were Elizabeth (my first name) and Hilda-May.

DH's nan's are/ were Therese and Elisabeth.


----------



## Chelle26

We have a Eileene 
Minnie
Maisie 
Love the name minnie and maisie &#9829;


----------



## noodles13

My great grandmas were Nelly, Clara, Ethel and Elizabeth. 

My eldest daughter I named Neli after my nanny and my youngest is Nancy named after nanny Nellys twin sister :) 

Im having a boy this time so chosen my great grandads name for him


----------



## noodles13

Btw...... Neli is pronounced Nelly just spelled different lol


----------



## Misscalais

My nans are Barbra and Audrey. I honestly don't know what my great ones are as I've never met them, my mums mum is from England and never met her nan.


----------



## whigfield

Edna, her mother was Emily.

And... :haha: Paquita (spanish). Her mother was Maria. :haha:


----------



## Camlet

My grandmothers are Jean & Dixie and my great grandmothers (I only know my mothers side) where called Violet and Rose :) xx


----------



## mod19

Not sure of my Great Grandmothers names, but my Grandma's names were Mildred (everyone called her Dolly-her father hated the name and just called her Dolly from day one and it stuck) and Dorothy...can't imagine ever naming my children after my favorite Grandma: Mildred Olga (poor lady), but i could consider Dolly as a middle name I suppose...


----------



## KalonKiki

Anna Marie and Charles Edward on dad's side.

Steven Lawrence and Debra Gaye on mom's side.


----------



## Lucasmum

Evelyn

Mary

Flossie


----------



## wellsk

My Grandmother's names were/are Jean and Doris :)

Great-grandmother's were Elsie and Alice (don't know the others sorry!)


----------



## Kkb111211

My grandmas names were Myrtle Louise and Marcella Jane. My great grandmas names that I am aware of are Agnes and Etta. I would love to use the name Etta some day. I am completely in love with it!


----------



## Shandelion

I love the noticable region and culture differences in this topic. It's one of the things I love most doing genealogy. 

My grandmas were/are Nettie and Elaine. Great-grandmas were Ada Lucille, Mona and Geraldine. One grandma was adopted; her birth name was Bobby Jo. Lucky her for that change...


----------



## Kalia101

I have a Doris, Elsie, Rose, I have recently been doing my family tree other relatives had: Ada, Lucy, Lydia,Violet, Lilly, Alice, Ena, Robina, Blodwen, Sybil, Rhoda, there were also alot of Hannahs and Elizabeths 

xx


----------



## darcie

How do you pronounce Etta x


----------



## noodles13

Etta is like E for egg ... Etta james the singer think of her....

going to name this baby after my nannys father so my great grandad his name was Gordon but everyone called him Sonny .... so this baby will be Sonny :) and my eldest is named after my great nanny 

I love old names especially 1920s onwards


----------



## sheldonsmommy

darcie said:


> How do you pronounce Etta x

Like Gretta without the Gr :)


----------



## Caitie44

Deborah & Pamela.
GGs were Icee, Clara, Eunice, and Icee again.


----------



## Leliana

My grandmother was called Emma (went by the name 'Dolly' - she was a preemie born weighing 2lbs in 1913! Amazing she survived really. She was tiny, thus the nickname) and my other grandmother was Marguerite (went by the nickname 'Molly').

Great grandmothers were: Mae, Mary, Olive and Doreen :)


----------



## sue_88

Doris and Edith


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Elsie Monica and Christine Lena


----------



## Leliana

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Elsie Monica and Christine Lena

Those are such pretty names! :flower:


----------



## amytrisha

Annie + Linda.


----------



## kel21

Thelma
Bonnie
Eleanor

Only one of mine I like is Eleanor! Everyone else see,s to have such cool names :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Leliana said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Elsie Monica and Christine Lena
> 
> Those are such pretty names! :flower:Click to expand...

My nan hated the name Elsie and went by Monica!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Grandma's: Virginia, Valerie, and Nancy (my grandpa remarried before I was born, so I have two on dad's side)

Great Grandma: Margaret Mae 

I only know one sides great grandma's name. 

I am using my great grandma's name as my first daughters middle name.


----------



## mazndave

My nana's were/are Alice Elizabeth, Eva and Maureen (step nana)
DH's were Millie and Jessie. Don't know about greats.


----------



## MummyKK

Martha Ruby Matilda Maisie Elizabeth can really see the old names coming back into fashion


----------



## Notabene

Kirsten and Petra are mine. I quite like the latter as a middle name.


----------



## bluejen

My Grandma was Edith Annie, and her mum was called Edith too. I think my Grandad's Mum was Clara. My Mum's Mum is Mary Veronica ( known as Vera) Hubby's side Gladys. Clara is my fave of them but Not great fodder for our girl unfortunately! But maybe to someone else's taste! Xx


----------



## MamaByrd

Joy
Virginia
Luciana


----------



## wish4baby

Marie, Catherine, Anna, Lydia, Lynette


----------



## Jenny1702

My maternal grandmother was Frances and great-grandmothers Louisa & Maria

My Paternal grandmother was Alice, great grandmothers Edith & Annie 

plus I had a step grandmother Eleanor and great grandmothers Frances Mary & Alice as my dad got adopted as a small child


----------



## Buttercup84

Robert, Marion Violet, Kathleen and Francis.


----------



## Rcx

Grans- Marie & Annie

Great grans - Bridget & Mary

DH grans - Betty & Jane


----------



## c.m.c

Eleanor, Catherine, Margaret (nicknamed Peggy), May, Annie, Jane, Eva, Sarah,


----------



## c.m.c

sheldonsmommy said:


> darcie said:
> 
> 
> How do you pronounce Etta x
> 
> Like Gretta without the Gr :)Click to expand...

There's a very famous singer called Etta James......very pretty name!!


----------



## Damita

Fanny :blush:

Pamela, Enid


----------



## GingerPanda

Letha Mae
Thelma Jean

My great grandmothers were Vera Estell, Nora Ann, Beulah, and Tennessee (she was Cherokee).


----------



## I Love Lucy

My grandma's name on my dad's side was Betty. My grandma's name on my mom's side is Barbara. I don't remember my great grandma's names, I either never met them or they passed when I was young.


----------



## lhancock90

I have step grandparents etc so here we go.

Brian Joseph.
Ilene Mary (Pronounced ill-ene)

William Sean
Julia Kristina

Irene
Doug


----------



## Loui1001

My grandmothers names are jane and Rose and grandfathers are Felix and Danny. I have no idea about great grandparents though


----------



## shterr612

Mine: Beatrice Viola & Flora Virginia
DH: Virginia (Ginny) & Carol


----------



## krissie328

Alice, Lily, Bonnie, Betty, Mildred, Ruth, Louise 

Those are the ones I can remember.


----------



## PugLuvAh

Evelyn, Mary, Dorothy, Jean


----------



## kneeswrites

Dorothy Jean
Florence 
Olly Dee
Mary Thelma
Nancy

Oh and my hubby's is Laverne


----------



## MellyH

Grandmothers Thelma, Norma (we called her by her middle name, Joyce), Lois and Conchita. The only great grandmothers I remember are Lenore and Isabella.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

kneeswrites said:


> Dorothy Jean
> Florence
> Olly Dee
> Mary Thelma
> Nancy
> 
> Oh and my hubby's is Laverne

I love your avatar pic! So cute. 

How do you pronounce your lo's name?


----------



## HazzaB

Grandmothers names are Maureen & Delia. Can't remember great grandmothers names


----------



## rtracey80

emily and florence


----------



## c.m.c

sheldonsmommy said:


> kneeswrites said:
> 
> 
> Dorothy Jean
> Florence
> Olly Dee
> Mary Thelma
> Nancy
> 
> Oh and my hubby's is Laverne
> 
> I love your avatar pic! So cute.
> 
> How do you pronounce your lo's name?Click to expand...

Hi I know I'm not knees writes but that name is Irish and pronounced key-va. It's very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Abigailly

c.m.c said:


> sheldonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kneeswrites said:
> 
> 
> Dorothy Jean
> Florence
> Olly Dee
> Mary Thelma
> Nancy
> 
> Oh and my hubby's is Laverne
> 
> I love your avatar pic! So cute.
> 
> How do you pronounce your lo's name?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I know I'm not knees writes but that name is Irish and pronounced key-va. It's very pretty :thumbup:Click to expand...

Or Kwee-va, depending in where in the country you're from. 


My grandparents were Mary and Betty (Elizabet) and I'm unsure the other's relation to me, i think she worked out she was my G-grandmother, but she was Petal.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Marguerite Joyce and
Brenda


----------



## Pink1981

Eileen, Mary, lily


----------



## Krissykat1006

My great grandmothers were Fannie and Rosalee My grandmothers were Nancy and Jane. If we have a girl her middle name will be Jane :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Florence Lucy Miriam (went by Lucy)
Francis
Grace Mary
Mary ivy I think

Xxx


----------



## bananabump

Glenda (Mums Mum)
May (Dads Mum)
Iris x 2 (Husbands Nans)
Edna (Nans Mum)
Betty (Grandads Mum)

(Mine and hubbys)


----------



## dizzy65

My Grandmas are Mary(Pauline i think is her real name) and the other one is Kathleen, and my Great Grandmas name is Betty (im not sure of the other ones)

My DH's grandmas names are/were Louise (we plan to use this as a middle if we ever have a daughter!) and Shirley. And his great Grandma's name is Gertrude


----------



## J.Entwistle

stella,
Amy,
Lillian,
Iris,
Alice


----------



## SisterRose

My grandma on mums side was named Alberta Rose but was known as Rose her whole life rather than Alberta. my mums middle name is also rose, hence why my first born girl is named Ellie Rose.

My grandma on dads side was Amanda


----------



## Mummymoo_x

Shirley
Rosa
Margaret 
Dorris


----------



## alibaba24

Elizabeth & Jessie


----------



## christinelle

Christina (like me) and Helen. I had a great grandmother also named Helen (pretty common name here) but I don't know the others as they died before I was born.


----------



## pregoinnorge

Thelma, Dolores 
Great grandmas were Opal and Lillian


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

Owedia (oo-we-dah)--moms mom 71yrs
Sylvester nn syl-- moms mat grandma 100yrs
Ruby -- moms pat grandma (dead)
Emma -- dads mom 68 yrs
Adabell (aid-a-bell) -- dads mat grandma 94 yr

I love this game and all the names!


----------



## Kess

Margaret Patricia (my son's middle name is Patrick in honour of her)
Doreen
Margaret Winifred
Frances


----------



## Child2Hold

Grandmas: Iraida and Carmen

Great-Grandmas: Milagros, Marietta, Maria, Maria 

Sheesh. Just realized all great-grandmas had "M" names. :Haha:


----------



## kazine

Sheila and Margaret were my grandparents... Don't know about my great grandparents!


----------



## CharlWhite

My nan is Marjorie Elizabeth May, she's 90  x


----------



## TwilightAgain

I only know 1 side.... Pamela and Elizabeth :)


----------



## JessdueJan

My nana was Frances but went by her middle name of Annie. 
My granny was Olwyn (Olli) 
Great grandmothers that I know of we're Martha and Ethel xx


----------



## MrsFlong

My Grandmas are/were: Ida and Christabelle

My Great Grandmas are/were: Joan and Hannah-Lousie (Anne)


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

My nanas were Winifred and Norma, DH's is Nancy. 
One of my great grandmas was Phoebe and that's now my daughters name. Two other great grandmas were Annie and Harriet (Ettie) and my grandparents joined their mothers names together to name their daughter (my auntie) Annette.


----------



## princessvix

Margaret Mary & Audrey Joyce


----------



## princessvix

Mabel and Catherine were my great grandmas


----------



## NotNic

Mother's side: Emily Pretoria (GG), Emily (GM) and (GG) Jean. I don't know the GG on my Dad's side so just Joyce (GM)


----------



## aidensxmomma

My grandmothers are Judith Ann and Ruth Elaine.

I only know one of my great-grandmother's first names: Edna


----------



## pippi_89

Grandmothers: Winifred & Freda
Great Grandmothers: Elsie, Edith, Beatrice


----------



## mwah_xx

Just bumping this to subscribe!

My grandmas were Marie Therese and Peggy


----------



## venapols

Elizabeth 
Mary
Margaret

not particularly exotic lol

grandads where

William
John x2
Christopher

can you tell im from a Irish catholic family lol


----------



## lilegg2014

My grandmas are called Enid and Mavis. Not sure on great grandmas names!


----------



## neadyda

Catherine, Mary (she is know as Maureen though) and Anastasia.


----------



## Rscha

Lourdes and Ruth (I'm Ruthie!)


----------



## Erin_Nicole

Dorothy and Kaethel-Lore (pronounced Kay-Tel Lor)


----------



## JumpingIn

Gwyneth and Beryl

No idea about great grandmas. Sarah was one I think.


----------



## RaspberryK

Tasha said:


> Mine were Dorothy and Ruth. DH's Patricia and Eileen. My great granny was Iris and she was one of 13 girls, they all had flower names.

I love the flower names, sorry if you posted already (no idea if you even check back in this thread) can you remember what they all were? 

Xx


----------



## Dolly84

My nanas names were Ellen (my middle name) and Florence &#128522; not sure about great grandmas x


----------



## Lithodora

My grandmothers names were Nuala and Noreen, great grandmothers that I know were Rachel and Catherine.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Maureen and Julia


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Mine were Joyce Irene and Greta Elizabeth. My great grandmothers were both Elizabeth on my dad's side. Not sure of my mums side as one was always just known as granny 'surname' and the other on my Grampys side I don't know much about. Would be a Spanish name though.


----------



## RaspberryK

We have 3 Eileen's (one known as Betty?!), 2 Janet's, a Mabel, and a Brenda as far as I know. My step Nana is Madge - short for nothing but named after a Madeline who had some kind of connection with her father, however apparently it was too posh sounding hence Madge. Lol. 
Xx


----------



## LynAnne

Janet and Ilse (Estonian)


----------



## staralfur

My grandmas were Helen Sadie and Adeline Alice. Great grandmas were Isabel (no middle name) and Margaret Anne. 

Nothing too unusual but I actually think they're all really lovely names!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Grandmas: Helen and Delores

Great grandma: Only sure on one, her name was Lilly


----------



## RubyRainbows

Dorothy & Yolanda (nn. Wanda)... and Rose

I wish I knew more!! I should create a family tree - great way to see if there are any family names that would be nice to use!

I have elderly family members named: Lucille, Rosie, Esther, Carmella, Della, Josephine


----------



## minties

My grandma's names are Irene and Claudia. I only knew two of my great grandma's and one was Edith and the other was Viwa (she was born in Fiji).

My OH's grandmas are Constance and Mere (maori equivalent of Mary).


----------



## jumpingo

i haven't read through all the pages yet, but love this thread idea:thumbup:
i didn't know all my grandparents, but here are the ones i can remember...

mom's side
great grandma: Thelma Pearl (i think Pearl was her middle name)
grandma: Jean (don't know her middle name, now that i think about it!)
bonus: my grandma's sisters are June and Jody

dad's side
grandma: Evelyn Wilma (went by Wilma to everyone)


----------



## star25

Mine were 

Emily ruby
Margaret Kay

James ( known as Jim)
Edward ( known as Eddie)


----------



## Rhio92

Miranda, and Elsie x


----------



## JumpingIn

Grandfathers: Frank and Stanley

I also had a great aunt Edith


----------



## xprincessx

Williamina (wilma), Janet, Elizabeth and unsure of my other great grandma's name


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Elsie
Christine
Ivy

Dennis
Albert
John

3 because one et of 'step'


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh greats are Agnes, Jaquetta, Elsie Emily


----------



## Loozle

My nan on my mums side is named Maria. I'm unsure about my dads side as she passed away long before I was born and my dad doesn't really like to talk about her. My grandad (on mums side) has 4 sisters though: Lily, Daisy, Dorothy and Margo.

Great grandmothers: Lucy (also my mums name!) and Rachel (one of my aunts names)


----------



## emyandpotato

May
Alfred (Alfie)

Gillian
William Vyvyan Francis Kynaston (The only full name I know. He went by Vyvyan)

The only great grandparent I know was Katherine but went by Kitty.


----------



## Buffyx

Dorothy & Babette :flower:


----------



## littleone1993

Grandmothers: Christine & Catherine

Great Grandmothers: Margaret (Doreen), Betty, Joan and an unknown!


----------



## SugarBeth

Grandmothers: Jeanette and Janet. Great grandmother: Matilda. We're using Matilda for our next daughter.


----------



## Fezzle

Grandmothers: Dorothy Margaret and Sarah Jane
Great-grandmothers: Vittoria, Genevieve (Jennie), Maude & I can't remember!


----------



## mummytobe_93

Margaret, Barbara and gwendolyn and also lily was a great grand parent


----------



## Underduck

My grandmothers are Adrienne and Peternella (Nellie). 

Uh. Not sure about great grandmothers lol. Oops. They all past before I was born.


----------



## Charlei

Gma-Joellyn
GGma-Olive and Regina


----------



## Shilo

My grandmas are Dorothy and Betty. Great grandmas that I know of are Frances, Elizabeth and Audrey.

The only ones I know from my fiance's side are Evelyn and Betty. Actually, our paternal grandmothers have the same first & middle name.


----------



## MrsT3813

Grandmothers: Drucilla Sarah and Billie Jean (nope, not kidding!!)
Great-Grandmothers: Laura Jean and Annie.


----------



## jaspie

Grandmas: Jean and Violet
Greatgma: Dorothy


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Grandmothers- Audrey and Beulah. 
GG- Nellie Nadine
Dh's are Kathleen and Margaret 
GG- Julia 
That's all that I know. Sad :(


----------



## NicaQ

Nancy, Mabel, Hazel, Ida, Olivia


----------



## MUMOF5

Not sure if I've commented on this before or not

Nan's: 
Madeleine & Iris 

Great Nan's: 
Rose, Lillian, Lucy and Daisy


----------



## THart

Sara, Ruth, Merla, and my personal favorite kathleen.


----------



## Amy1123

Novella, Mae, Jean and Elizabeth


----------



## mlm115

Ila. Caroline. Mary Jane.


----------



## techheather

i had an Estella, Goldie, and Gertrude Grace,


----------



## stephj25

Lillian, Olive, May


----------



## CathiiNoo

Grandmother is Marilyn :)


----------



## too_scared

Alice and Gerta. Don't remember my great grandmothers' names. :shy:


----------



## heather2629

I love old names! I know you asked for female names, but I just want to share them all!

Grandparents: *Doris Faye & Donald Ray*

Grandparents: *Joyce Marlene & Hollis Joseph*

BTW - I'm in love with the name Hollis. It's a family name (there are five Hollis boys in the generation above me), but DH said it sounds too much like a cowboy. No surprise since my family is full of cowboys. I grew up on a ranch, and most of my cousins are ranch hands and bull riders. Still, he wouldn't let us pick it.

Great Grandparents: *Marion Ann & Hollis Richard*

Great Grandparents: *Pauline Julia & Doyle*

Husband's Grandparents: *Lily & Willis*

Husband's Grandparents: *Sally & Richard*


----------



## JessP

Gretchen and Gertrude... I wouldn't recommend Gertrude lmao that's my least favorite name ever


----------



## babifever

Mary


----------



## pinklightbulb

My grandmothers are Jean Maree (maternal) and Judith Mary (paternal), who went by Judy. (RIP Nan :cry:)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Great Grandmothers - Evelyn, Selena, Clara, Laura (who I was named after :))
Grandmothers names - Hazel and Patricia, Patricia is my daughters middle name as sadly my Nan passed away a year before she was born.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Iris and Barbara. My oh's were/are; Mavis and Hannah.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Olive and Permelia


----------



## greats

Emma, Estelle, Corinne, and Carole. :)


----------



## Siobhan14

Phyllis, Alice, Mary and Patricia


----------



## bumblebeexo

My grandmothers middle name is Bell, so if this baby is a girl we're calling her Isabella after her :)


----------



## DJ79

MINE - Mary, Irene, Violet, Kate DH - Mary, Ruby, Ada,


----------



## lucy_lu10

Mary, Sarah, Shirley, Muriel, Jean, Amy


----------



## Charliejones

My great grandma was called olive, I nearly used it!


----------



## JeanJean

Jean / Doug / Matt / Corrine


----------



## ttcbabyhall

Maryellen / Shirley / Margaret


----------



## Blu10

Polly, Dorothy, pheobe & florence


----------



## DREAMCATCHER1

Mary, Iris, Marina, Sylvia and June :)


----------



## miana

I love this thread! Mine are Lillian Mary and Marietta Henna(which I am seriously considering using if this one is a girl....but I may shorten it to Etta for use as a middle name :) )


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Grandma's - Only know Joan (dad's mum) as my mum's mum passed away when my mum was 14 or 15.
OH - Susan (Sue) and Beryl


----------



## rabbitheart

Jane, Glenda and one of my great grandmother's names was Lura. I don't know the others. Lura is interesting to me. 

A couple of my great aunt's names are also interesting... Alsira and Allen.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Rosemary, marjory, violet, Wilma and Barbara.


----------



## xx Emily xx

My grandmothers:

Eve Marigold
Margaret Elizabeth Patricia

Inlaws:
Doris
Sarah Louise


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Helen and Nancy ---- grands

Mattie and Janie - great-grands


----------



## catty

Agnes and may


----------



## k4th

Dorothy and Doreen


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eugenia and Henrietta. I'm not sure of the greats names.


----------



## mrsblack

Sarah, but everyone called her Sadie...and Mary


----------



## SucreK

Great-grandmothers:

Athena
Lena (used this one for one of our girls) :)

Grandmothers:

Hildagarde
Ellen


----------



## adr75050

Doris


----------



## pachamama92

Beatrix, Eleanor, Mary. I love the name Beatrix but my mum might kill me if I named my daughter after her mil


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rita
Beryl 

Not sure about great grandparents!


----------



## Dandi

Mary Luke (which I love and want to name my own child)
Aurelia Katherine
Lindell Iona
Elberta Eliott (also love Eliott if I have a girl)


----------



## icegurl470

Maxine and Delia


----------



## Kristalebear1

My grandma's name is Paulette, my great grandmas name was Gail. I never realized how vintage Gail sounds haha, kinda cute but not my cup of tea for sure. 

On another note I had to think really hard to remember their names... I was like "name... name....umm I just call them grandma/great grandma" XD


----------



## CandiceSj

My grand-mothers were Mariette and Rollande
I need to pull out my family tree for great-grand-mothers. 

For husband, I know his maternal grand-mother was Hayat (means life in Arabic).


----------



## RaspberryK

My great great grandma's name was Amy, we have named our baby after her. 

Xx


----------



## LakensMommy11

Bethel, Gladys, Leona, & Garnet.


----------



## agonzalez218

Grandma's: Anadis and Maritza
And for some reason I can't remember any of my great grandmothers names except for Socorro.


----------



## mummyruston

Grandmothers - Margaret and Jean
Great grandmother I know - Nancy


----------



## Arohanui

My Nan is Patricia (Pat), her sisters are Veronica (Ron) and Leticia (Let).

My Gran was Jean Knox (Knox was her middle name, her mothers maiden name). Her sisters were Margaret and Winks. Winks was a childhood nickname that stuck - no idea what her real name was (Sylvia rings a bell?)

I also had a Nanny Morgan (Great Nan).


----------



## ImSoTired

My grandmothers are/were Kathleen and Rhoda. Great grandmothers were, Rhoda, Stella, and Isabel. Great great- Antonia, Lottie, Mary

Dh's grandmothers- Rosemound and Margaret


----------



## Dime Cuando

Violet (which we used for our Lo but in the Spanish form) and Lidia.


----------



## Cariad_x

Isabel and Marilyn were my grans. My great grans were Lizzie and Naomi.


----------



## paintrider89

Carolyn and Vina on dad's side, Floreen was my mom's mother.


----------



## kellze

I had a Bridget and Ida Gwendoline.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My Dad's side is Polish names and I'm not sure on spellings ect. 

On my mum's side my grandmother is Carol-Ann and great-grandmother Ellen, and I have great-aunts called Grace, May, Eve and Dawn (Eve and Dawn are twins, one born in morning and the other evening!) 

My DH's grandmothers are Sandra and Elizabeth. He had a great-grandmother called Alice, but I'm not sure about the other.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dime Cuando said:


> Violet (which we used for our Lo but in the Spanish form) and Lidia.

I adore your LO's name! x


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Rosella & Pearl


----------



## brooklinn

I have lots of grandmas. Sharon, Diana, Kathleen, and Kari. 

Great-grandmas: Mildred, Roberta, Lois, Carol, and a couple more whose names I don't remember.


----------



## SerenityIllin

Grandmothers Margret Elizabeth and Regina Lorraine
greats Antionette, Clairadett i think i am not sure if i spelt the last two right due to it being a long time since i have seen them spelt


----------



## AnnieB82

I'm half Irish and half German
My Irish grandmother was called Annie, (don't know my great grandmother) I do know 2 of her sisters were Esther (Essie) and Theresa (Teasie)
On my German side grandmother was Elisabeth, great grandmother Elfriede, and the other one Praxeda (She was nicknamed Sadie)


Also my husband is Swedish/Finnish - his grandmother is Anna, and he has another called Martha. Can't remember the names for the rest :)


----------



## carebear1981

G-mas are:
Ruth Anne and Myrna Faye (both went by their middle names since they hated their first names)

Great G-mas (that I know): 
Gladys, Beatrice and Marthe


----------



## spicyorange

Sarah Joyce (she uses joyce although I was given Sarah as a middle name after her) and Barbara (God rest her soul).


----------



## ellahopesky

Margaret June, Helen Kathleen, Elizabeth and Elsie


aunties are Sarah Louise, Joan, Caroline and Lesley Sharon


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Grandmas: Colette & June

GGmas: Zoe, Robin, Josephine & Patricia


----------



## fxmummyduck

Adrienne Doré, Elizabeth ?, and Eva


----------



## PitaKat

My grandmothers are JoAnn and Margie. Great-grandmothers names were Adele, Mary, Hilma. I don't know My other great-grandmother's name.


----------



## naturluvr

Oda and Ivy were grandmothers and I think one great grandmother was Jessica.


----------



## kksy9b

Patricia and Lyda


----------



## Bundle of joy

Sue, jane, kathleen and joan 
Xx


----------



## Blu10

Grandma: mary and dorothy
Great grandma: florence and pheobe


----------



## FLArmyWife

My maternal grandmother was Linda
My maternal great grandmother was Ruth
My paternal grandmother was Marriam


----------



## Hippiemomlife

Omas: Edeltraud & Ingeborg

Great Oma: Juliana (I dont know the other one!)


----------



## mumofone25

My maternal nan is Jeanette her mum was Vera

My paternal nan was Valerie ruby

My oh nan is Valerie elizabeth


----------



## kneeswrites

My birth-grandmother is Nancy, I don't know her mother's name.

My grandma was Dorothy Jean, and she went by Dot. Her mother's name was Thelma. 

My other grandma (dad's side) was Florence.


----------



## cherrished

My mums mother is Elsie 
My fathers mother is Megan 
And my great grandmother was called Violet :) xx


----------



## TeddysGirl

My grandmother names are Jacqueline (Jackie) and Margaret (Peggy) and my great grandmothers name (that I can remember) was Kathleen (same as my mums name).


----------



## klsltsp

Isobel
Dorothy (Dot)
Margaret
Charlotte Mae (Mae)

BTW I love this thread I just read the whole thing! :thumbup:


----------



## bombshellmom

Grandma's : Lucy, Margaret, Eleanor (step gran)
Great Grandma's : Gretchen, Irene, Marcella, Antonia
Great Great Grandma's : Luce, Esther, Jestine 

that's all I know of! Got lots of grandma's lol :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

Hippiemomlife said:


> Omas: Edeltraud & Ingeborg
> 
> Great Oma: Juliana (I dont know the other one!)

I have a great aunt Ingeborg!! :) Norway? My grandma Margaret was from Skanevik, Hordaland! How cool!


----------



## Tanikins

Only 1 i k ow is sylvia


----------



## amelia26

Paula
Dorothy (known as Mary)
Nancy
Sophia
Claudine

There's also Great-great Grandmothers who were called Octavia and Victorina.


----------



## LilRu

Grandmas- Josephina & Stella
Greatgrammas- Raquelina & Lucy


----------



## CountryBride

Louise, Ora Lee, Betty Jo, Jaynee.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Ana Rose (went by Rose) and Jeanne-Louise (used together as a first name)


----------



## NennaKay

Grandmas: Polly Anna, Barbara Ann
Great Aunts: Judy Marquetta, Bernice Lee, Denise, Marilyn, Illah, Margery, Audrey, Matilda, Verona, Georgia, Clairetta, Patricia, Peggy 
Great Grandmas: Corrine, MaryAnn, Lillian, Leona 
Great-great Aunts: Violet, May, Anita
Great-great Grandmas: Jeanie, Katherine, Dora


----------



## BethMaassen

grandmothers were Alice and Angela


----------



## suzanne108

Dorothy, Edna & Winifred! x


----------



## Neferet

Grandmother- Matilda
Great grandmother- Isabella


----------



## LaBamba

My grans names are Mary (Mamie) and Sadie 

I only know my mums side and her gran was also called Mary and my grandfathers mother was called Aisha or Ayisha (unsure of spelling) which I really like (she was Pakistani)


----------



## mommie2be

My grandmas are Beryl and Sylvia 
OHs grandma is Ruby and great grandma is Edna


----------



## MrsWez

Grandmothers: Anita and Dolores "Lorrie"
Great-grandmother: Katherine
DH Grandmothers: Catherine and Ruth
DH Great grandmother: Gabriella

I'd love to name my future DD Gabriella Skyy but DH prefers Milana Skyy


----------



## EmmySocks

Grandmother - Pamela
Greatgrandmother - Ivy
Grandmother - Evelyn
Grandmother - Dorothy
Grandmother - Lesley
GreatGrandmother - Vera
Grandmother - Inge

(don't even ask how i ended up with so many!)

OH's
Grandmother - Freda
Grandmother - Rita


----------



## pradabooties

My grandma's were Gladys and Laurice and my great grandma's were Ivy and Audrey.


----------



## Rainbow82

Joan
Allyce

Dorothy 
Nellie
Alice


----------



## Jenna1216

Grandma: Marie & Nelle (full name Helena)
Great Grandma: Catherine & Ethel

DH:
Grandma: Elizabeth & Estelle (I think....)


----------



## Butter Cup

Nadine
Harriette
Cora
Isabelle
Mary
Helen
Theda
Anna
Frances


----------



## Quartz

Grandmas are Jean and Edith

Greats are Dorothy Helen Alma and Florence


----------

